# enlarge FreeBSD partition under VMware



## m4rtin (Nov 16, 2010)

I use FreeBSD 4.11 under VMware, where I have preallocated 40BG for IDE HDD. I would like to enlarge the size of /dev/ad0s1f slice from 1008MB to 2000MB and file system as well. Is it possible under FreeBSD 4.11 at all? Or do I need to reinstall?


----------



## Bunyan (Nov 16, 2010)

As far as I know, partitions in BSD-derived operating systems
( *BSD, Solaris, Mac OS X) cannot be resized.
It is not Linux, sorry.
#############################################################
I don't see much point in playing with such an archaic release (4.11)
The 8th branch is very different from the 4th.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 16, 2010)

There's growfs(8), but it's hard to tell what's going on here: FreeBSD 4.11, a 2G /var, and no /usr?  Is this m0n0wall or pfSense?

The standard way would be to back up the partition with dump(8), use bsdlabel(8) to resize the partition, newfs(8) it, and then restore(8).


----------



## vigolcom (Dec 25, 2010)

file system full


----------

